# my little rat died



## dumbo_rat (Dec 12, 2006)

on the 4th of december our rat tina died, she had been getting thinner and was starting to look old, when we went down in the morning we checked on her and took her out of the cage. She snuggled down in my arms and i noticed that her paws had gone a grey colour and then her eyes glazed over and a few minutes later she passed away in my arms. I had prepared myself for her passing but im still upset as i have lost one of my little fur babies.  

R.I.P tina


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss, at least tina is in peace now xxx


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. Losing a loved one is very tough, no matter if they were a fuzzy family member.
Tina must have really knew you loved her and she loved you, she waited until you were there to say goodbye. You holding her is a sweet gift to send her on the way to the RainbowBridge.


----------

